# Underbody neon installed in SpecV



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

show ride, lighting up my ride... 
http://members.sounddomain.com/6thgear


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

nice........which kit did u get..........


----------



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

altimate94 said:


> *nice........which kit did u get.......... *


thanx, i got tha liteglow 4pc.....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Im not into the the strobe shi* too much but my tints are so damn dark at night if I have my windows up Its like iM in a cave or something....

I want to light up the front of my car kinda like yours...I need to know what kind of tubes U got and where U got them from?? ANd howd U go about the install...

They dont like blink or anything right--I just want them to be on...


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

neon is old school


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Overlooked said:


> *neon is old school *


Yeah old school but DO U have any better ideas on how to get some light in my interior--


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Overlooked said:


> *neon is old school *


nothing wrong with old school.....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Off to Member Rides you go...


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

if you want a good bright set of underglow neons get the street glow gold series, theyre a bit tougher to install than the blue line series, and a bit more expensive but you can get whole kits new offa ebay for about 150-180 and theyre a lot brighter than the blue line/gneric stuff out there.


----------



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *nothing wrong with old school..... *


Completely agree with this........ i dont personally think its old school but if ya think it is, theres nothing wrong with the old school... i like it and thats why its on my ride; right off ebay for $100


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Our daily is an AE86....I LOVE old school......oh, I'm old.....


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

Xclu21Sive said:


> *Completely agree with this........ i dont personally think its old school but if ya think it is, theres nothing wrong with the old school*


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Awesome car man! I love the stereo, that SE-R is brilliant. And good job on the neons. I got the same kit, but only in green, but I broke one of the 48" tubes at installation, and never had it repaired, and those little clips are starting to brake on me too.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Im not into the the strobe shi* too much but my tints are so damn dark at night if I have my windows up Its like iM in a cave or something....
> 
> I want to light up the front of my car kinda like yours...I need to know what kind of tubes U got and where U got them from?? ANd howd U go about the install...
> 
> They dont like blink or anything right--I just want them to be on... *



Hey where are the new pics of the car?!?!?!?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

thats straight up tight!!not to offend anyone or start anything but old school is old school, new school is new school, which ever makes your ride looks tight, it don't really matter what the hell you prefer "old school" or "new school", we are all in to make our cars look tight and be hella fast. Anyway next step-hook it up to your alarm-my friend did this with his integraand it was pimp-so everytime he hit the button to lock and unlock it flashed like his headlights and fogs-just a crazy idea being thrown out to you. peace out den


----------



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

Hawaiinsleeper said:


> *not to offend anyone or start anything but old school is old school, new school is new school, which ever makes your ride looks tight, it don't really matter what the hell you prefer "old school" or "new school", we are all in to make our cars look tight and be hella fast. *


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

Hawaiinsleeper said:


> *thats straight up tight!!not to offend anyone or start anything but old school is old school, new school is new school, which ever makes your ride looks tight, it don't really matter what the hell you prefer "old school" or "new school", we are all in to make our cars look tight and be hella fast. Anyway next step-hook it up to your alarm-my friend did this with his integraand it was pimp-so everytime he hit the button to lock and unlock it flashed like his headlights and fogs-just a crazy idea being thrown out to you. peace out den *


 well said........


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WHOA ....I didnt think this would turn into a old school/new school debate....lol

Well just to clear my post up...I by no means meant to come off as negative--Im the last one around here that would ever put some one elses car down...

When I agreed with Overlooked about it being old school--I just meant that Uknow the neon thing was overkilled so much after the F&F movie and now it just seems like its old...

But nevertheless: Its your ride so U do wut U want and oh yeah U never answered about the set up you have for your interior....oh and I think Hawainsleeper had a good idea with hoooking it up to your alarm...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Even before F & F...... I had neon in the early 90's.. lol


----------



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> * But nevertheless: Its your ride so U do wut U want and oh yeah U never answered about the set up you have for your interior....... *


my interior just has two 12in red neon tubes that i mounted to the bottom plastic part of my dash............. i ran tha wires behind the center dash and under the carpet and ran them up to the bottom part of my steering wheel to my switch.............. if u need instructions i got them.........


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Xclu21Sive said:


> *my interior just has two 12in red neon tubes that i mounted to the bottom plastic part of my dash............. i ran tha wires behind the center dash and under the carpet and ran them up to the bottom part of my steering wheel to my switch.............. if u need instructions i got them......... *


Thanxs....Im just trying to get a feel for the diff. sizes people are using--12 in. seeems to be the norm....


----------

